# extended success



## basinbowhunter (Jan 19, 2009)

I frequent this site alot and rarely post. Most are talking about how bad a year it was for the deer. that being said, I thought I would post my buck. I was fortunate enough to harvest this buck on Oct. 15th in the extended area of the Uintah basin. I had been watching him for a while and he finally made a mistake. I was able to get a 16 yard shot. He was on private property. He scores 133. As much complaining that goes on about the DWR, I am grateful for the opportunity the state gives us archers to hunt the extended areas and seasons. Thank You.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice buck there.


----------



## Mountain Time (Sep 24, 2007)

Congrats on a great buck with your bow. 16 yard shot.....now that's woodsmanship!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Nice


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Mountain Time said:


> Congrats on a great buck with your bow. 16 yard shot.....now that's woodsmanship!


Couldn't have said it better myself. :wink:


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Nice buck!


I didn't think anybody with training wheels could possess woodsmanship...now I'm confused. :? 8) Do you think you could have backed up 60 yards or so and then shot?


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

great buck


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

Sweet Buck! Good Job on the Basin Extended. I'm hoping to connect some time soon on a bull and a buck... we'll see. Someone shot the 9x7 bull that was coming on to the ranch I hunt in Talmage. He got it on the muzzle loader elk hunt last weekend...


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

bwhntr said:


> Nice buck!
> 
> I didn't think anybody with training wheels could possess woodsmanship...now I'm confused. :? 8) Do you think you could have backed up 60 yards or so and then shot?


Classic! :mrgreen:

Good job on a great deer.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

nice going! nothing better then getting it done close!


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Basinbowhunter, you are the man! Unfortunately, I don't believe you about the 16 hard shot. It is impossible to get that close to a deer without scentlock and full camo.  

Good job. That is a great buck, especially with a bow.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I think some on this forum can tell you how easy it is to miss at 16 yards. :lol: Nice buck man 8)


----------

